# Solved: A Question About Adobe Photoshop Album Starter Edition 3.0



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Since it's free and I was looking for something simple to use, I downloaded and installed *Adobe Photoshop Album Starter Edition 3.0*. To my surprise after opening it, a registration window appeared and requested that I register so I could receive an unlock code to keep the program working, so I went ahead and did it. I never received any unlock code. I checked on the Adobe forum and determined that several people were having this same problem and had submitted a report to Adobe without success. Does anyone know how to deal with this problem? 

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Adobe might be good if you want a program to help you organize and find your photos.

If you only want a good Image viewer and basic image editor ..
Many members of this forum are using this freeware ...
http://www.download.com/IrfanView/3000-2192_4-10387524.html?tag=lst-0-1

It definitely fits your description .... "Since it's free and I was looking for something simple to use"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Adobe finally sent me a code to unlock it, so the problem is solved. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------------

I've been using IrfanView 3.97 for years. I use it mostly for resizing photos and changing them to .jpg format before saving them or E-mailing them. :up: 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dwoolsey (Dec 29, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Adobe finally sent me a code to unlock it, so the problem is solved. :up:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Hi the
I downloaded Photoshop album starter 3.0 directly from the adobe website.
They state EXPLICITLY! that this software is free of charge and without any time limitatiuon.
In spite of this , the software has a counter that requires that the user unlock the software within a specified number of uses (30 I think). I have tried registering this software a number of times already and adobe has FAILED to reply either to the registration attempts or when I my emailed their tech support directly. 
Once again , this software is offered as free and without limitations.
Does anyone know how to unlock this thing so that I can use it ?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't understand that either. It's FREE software, but they still want you to get a code and unlock it.

The code they send you is associated with the E-mail address that you send them, so using someone else's code won't work.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

